# Second meter for electric vehicle charger



## gmac (Jul 19, 2012)

I am adding a separate meter for a vehicle charger. My new service disconnecting means will be inside next to existing main panel. Do I have to install all new grounding to this new panel? I.E. ground rods and water meter. It will be feeding a 240 volt 4 wire receptacle. I know for an interruptable a/c meter and disconnect you don't.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

gmac said:


> I am adding a separate meter for a vehicle charger. My new service disconnecting means will be inside next to existing main panel. Do I have to install all new grounding to this new panel? I.E. ground rods and water meter. It will be feeding a 240 volt 4 wire receptacle. I know for an interruptable a/c meter and disconnect you don't.


What does the AHJ require?
Here you would be required to bond from the meter can to the GEC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gmac said:


> I am adding a separate meter for a vehicle charger. My new service disconnecting means will be inside next to existing main panel. Do I have to install all new grounding to this new panel? I.E. ground rods and water meter. It will be feeding a 240 volt 4 wire receptacle. I know for an interruptable a/c meter and disconnect you don't.


You would run grounding electrode to all available electrodes.


----------

